# icedtea-web 1.3 build error



## ljboiler (Sep 7, 2012)

Trying to upgrade to the latest icedtea-web port (v1.3), and getting an error from the tar command while the extract is taking place (oh, did I mention that the fetch failed and I had to go download the source tar file by hand?).  It appears that some of the file names in the source tar have characters in them that can't be converted by the default "C" locale; I found that making sure that my locale settings had a UTF-8 codeset (e.g LANG=en_US.*UTF-8*) fixed the extract error and I ended up with a successful build.

Hope this helps anyone else that may be having a problem with this port.


----------

